
Introducing the Accelerated Mobile Pages Project - lebek
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/introducing-accelerated-mobile-pages.html
======
franze
saving the mobile web by butchering most of it

and another snarky comment: cHTML 2.0

